# Donut Doll pattern for hand knitting



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Ok you wonderful knitters! Here is a rewrite of the machine knit pattern so hand knitters can make the Donut Doll.

Use yarn of your choice and needles to knit tight enough that stuffing doesn't show through. I must admit I have a time with this, I tend to overstuff. Surely I'll get better one of these days.

This pattern is the easiest to knit. It is the Short-rowed Strip Version Donut Doll. I knit the short rows but to be honest I don't think it makes that much difference. You decide which you want to do. The other patterns in the original pattern says nothing about short rowing.

I have knit 3 different sizes of the dolls and this one is a smaller one. I like this size because I think it is easier for tiny hands to hold. An added bonus, our yarn goes further for more toys!

Here we go:

Doll is knit is stockinette stitch.

Cast on 14 stitches using the main color yarn (Donut Color) knit 8 rows.
Change to face color and knit 10 rows.
Change to main color and knit 2 rows.
Tie a marker at each edge.
Begin short row: * 3 stitches each side 2 times. Knit 4 rows over all stitches. Repeat from * until you have knit 48 rows.
Tie a marker at each edge.
Knit 2 rows.
Change to face color and knit 10 rows.
Change to man color and knit 8 rows.


Leaving a long tail cut yarn and thread a tapestry needle. Take the stitches off the knitting needle onto the tapestry needle then pick up the cast on stitches onto the same tapestry needle pulling all stitches tightly together (This joins the top of the head). Fasten securely. Using same yarn , sew seam of front face down to markers. Repeat for the back side. Seam the narrow piece to itself to form the donut. Only seam a small bit at a time so it is easier to stuff. Stitch a little then stuff some and repeat. When you have the donut stitched, poke the yarn tails inside. 

Embroider face as you like.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Here is the doll knit using this pattern. No face yet.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks so much for the pattern.


----------



## wendy1588 (Dec 6, 2013)

HI KIWI. I just wrote the pattern down. Anxious to try making one. I am making small items for kids in shelters. I have a stash of scraps . And lots of embroidery thread.
Thank you for the pattern. !


----------



## ditchwitch (Dec 14, 2018)

Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

You just helped me out with learning how to copy and paste...unfortunately it has to be done in reply mode...SIGH.

I will eventually learn more on the possible can do list. :sm24:


----------



## AutumnCrocus (Oct 20, 2016)

THANK YOU.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you so much.


----------



## caroleweimer (Jun 5, 2019)

Thank you! You're a pal!


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

You all are so welcome! I hope you have lots of fun!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Thankyou for taking the time to help we hand knitters without machines!


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

I am happy we can knit! By hand , machine or both!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Kiwi in Texas said:


> I am happy we can knit! By hand , machine or both!


I bought tons of Premium cotton when it was on sale and they will be good chewers for babies!


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the hand knitting pattern!


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Thank you for sharing this pattern. I love the idea of it. Your pictures are so adorable. I want to have a couple of these here for when Merrick comes to visit. Thank you from my heart.


----------



## hougland (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks so much. I think these are so cute and practical for babies.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sweet! Thanks.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank You so much. After making one I will take for road trips. With using scraps there will lots to make.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

This is terrific❣ Like many KPers, I don’t machine knit. When I first saw these donut babies, my first thought was “wow I would love to try hand knitting these”...thank you so very much for taking the time to convert the pattern for us.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

TY for the pattern. Will try it later today.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

You all are so welcome! I hope you enjoy making the Donut doll.


----------



## Yarnnie (Jul 28, 2015)

I've never done short rows. What do you mean by *3 stitches each side 2 times. Knit 4 rows over all sts.. do I knit 3 sts ? I'm confused. 
Please help because I love this doll for charity.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Kiwi in Texas said:


> I am happy we can knit! By hand , machine or both!


My thought exactly!! Thank you!


----------



## boxermom (Jun 17, 2019)

Thanks for pattern will have little go great for using up odds and ends


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Kiwi in Texas said:


> Here is the doll knit using this pattern. No face yet.


Love it. On the short row part it's that a k3 wrap and turn? Have to look it up never done that. And what size needles and kind of yarn. Cotton? Thanks it's just adorable


----------



## saxen (Jun 1, 2013)

Too cute, I will try this. Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks, Kiwi!! Much appreciated!


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Yarnnie said:


> I've never done short rows. What do you mean by *3 stitches each side 2 times. Knit 4 rows over all sts.. do I knit 3 sts ? I'm confused.
> Please help because I love this doll for charity.


I'm so sorry for the confusion. If you want to, just ignore the short row and knit straight for total number of rows.
I have knit them both ways and can't see that it makes that much difference.
Have you knit bust darts or done short rowed heels? There are videos on short rowing you might like to watch.

Of the 3 original patterns on the page only one has short rows so they aren't really necessary.
I hope this helps.
Kiwi


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh thank you. Big hug for you. Many of us knit for charity. ????????????


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi Everyone!
These little donut dolls are meant to be fun, both for the child and knitter!

Don't fret over the short rowing. Just knit straight. I knit all the Donut Dolls according to patterns. Then I knit the Short-row Strip version without the short-rowing and it is just fine.

Use washable yarn. Acrylic. Not necessarily cotton but probably be better for a baby. What do y'all think? The needle size should be a couple sizes smaller than size recommend on label so stuffing is concealed.

Oh, I just remembered, at the neckline you might like to put a string of yarn through every other stitch to pull the neck in. Also the heads can be finished like Comfort Dolls...lots of looks can be done! Have fun!

These dolls aren't just for babies but for all children.

I am working on a pattern where the head only has one seam.


----------



## Carolwithane (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to convert the pattern and to share it with us. We will enjoy making them and I am sure those who receive them will love them.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Reita (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you Kiwi, for the pattern, yours is cute, I will have to try it. Thanks again for sharing. Reita


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Ctown Nana (Apr 19, 2013)

Kiwi. You are so kind to provide everyone with this sweet pattern. Thanks so much!!❤❤❤


----------



## Ctown Nana (Apr 19, 2013)

Kiwi. You are so kind to provide everyone with this sweet pattern. Thanks so much!!❤❤❤


----------



## Ctown Nana (Apr 19, 2013)

Kiwi. You are so kind to provide everyone with this sweet pattern. Thanks so much!!❤❤❤


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing ☺


----------



## NH Gal 2 (Apr 16, 2014)

This will be a great go-to knit for children. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank You.


----------



## sjsann (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for doing all the hard work and sharing.


----------



## sjsann (Apr 2, 2013)

Double post. Sorry


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

You all are so nice! I hope you will knit & post some pictures of Donut Dolls so we can see them!
Thank you,
Kiwi


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> You just helped me out with learning how to copy and paste...unfortunately it has to be done in reply mode...SIGH.
> 
> I will eventually learn more on the possible can do list. :sm24:


Have you tried to do a copy/ paste to Note pad? Might work.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Kiwi in Texas said:


> Have you tried to do a copy/ paste to Note pad? Might work.


I may be doing that by now...still learning how to work with this iPhone!????


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for this pattern and esp for the picture. I was having a hard time wrapping my head around how this was going to look. I can't wait to try one. Thanks again and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

I’m going to try and make your donut doll! 
Thank you for sharing the pattern. I keep seeing what everyone has made and they are adorable.


----------



## JillKay (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello there - I have made this pattern for a charity I support. They all love it and have asked me for the pattern. Would it be all right to post it on the Knit 4 Charities website (referencing the original author, or you as the person who rewrote it). Thanks, Jill (we are in South Australia)



Kiwi in Texas said:


> Ok you wonderful knitters! Here is a rewrite of the machine knit pattern so hand knitters can make the Donut Doll.
> 
> Use yarn of your choice and needles to knit tight enough that stuffing doesn't show through. I must admit I have a time with this, I tend to overstuff. Surely I'll get better one of these days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

JillKay said:


> Hello there - I have made this pattern for a charity I support. They all love it and have asked me for the pattern. Would it be all right to post it on the Knit 4 Charities website (referencing the original author, or you as the person who rewrote it). Thanks, Jill (we are in South Australia)


The original machine knit pattern I was given permission to post on KP was in Alles' Knitting Machine News & Views. Alles has passed away and Linda of Country Knitting of Maine now publishes Alles' books. It was Linda who gave me permission to share the machine knit donut doll pattern. Erma Jeanne Argyle submitted the machine knit pattern to Alles' magazine. It is my understanding
that Erma has also passed away.

But the patterns I rewrote are mine and you are welcome to share them. I am happy you and your friends are sharing your talents! These children need all the happiness we can give them. Thank you so much!
Kiwi


----------



## JillKay (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you for sharing, I have made several now. :sm01:



Kiwi in Texas said:


> The original machine knit pattern I was given permission to post on KP was in Alles' Knitting Machine News & Views. Alles has passed away and Linda of Country Knitting of Maine now publishes Alles' books. It was Linda who gave me permission to share the machine knit donut doll pattern. Erma Jeanne Argyle submitted the machine knit pattern to Alles' magazine. It is my understanding
> that Erma has also passed away.
> 
> But the patterns I rewrote are mine and you are welcome to share them. I am happy you and your friends are sharing your talents! These children need all the happiness we can give them. Thank you so much!
> Kiwi


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

JillKay said:


> Thank you for sharing, I have made several now. :sm01:


I am so happy you are making them!
Please post some pictures so we can see. I love to see the work of others!
Kiwi


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I still don’t have stuffing yet. I know...use the yarn...but I am better off using it for holding loops than stuffing. Easier to start making more if I can get to a BRIEF stopping point. I left the loop open...getting stuff there won’t be difficult. :sm24:


----------



## sally1356 (May 28, 2019)

Thankyou so much for your time and sharing


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

This is a keeper. Thanks


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you. Its adorable.


----------



## galby (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks so much


----------

